# اصعب 12 دقيقة



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

/// الدقيقــــة الاولـــ 1 ــــى /// 

* مــأســـاة *

أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب 
لايعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه .





/// الدقيقــة الثــانيـــــــ 2 ـــــة ///

* غبـــاء *

عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم 
لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .





/// الدقيقـــة الثــالثــــــ 3 ــــــه ///

* ســُخـط *

عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق 
لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه .





/// الدقيقــة الــرابــعــــــ 4 ــــة ///

* غـــرابـــة *

عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس
إحترامً لك .





/// الدقيـــقة الــخــامســــــ 5 ـــــة ///

* خيـــانة *

عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم 
وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت 
وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .





/// الدقيقـــة الســادســـــ 6 ـــــة /// 

* فلــســفة *

عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الاصغاء للغيـر .





/// الدقيــقــة الســـابعـــ 7 ـــــة ///

* قـــنـــاع ؟! *

عندمـا ترى فلان يهـلل بقدوم شخص أمامك
وقد كانوا معا قبل دقائق معدوده .





/// الدقيـــقة الثــامـنــــ 8 ــــــــه /// 

* أيـــن ؟! *

عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة 
فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة
ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك .





/// الدقيـــقة التـــاســعـــــــ 9 ـــــــة ///

* ســُخــط *

عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار 
وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك .





/// الدقيــقة العـــاشــــــ 10 ـــــــرة ///

* إهـــانة *

عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها
فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .





/// الدقيـــقة الحــاديــة عشــــ 11 ـــــــر ///

* مــزاجيــة *

عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت دواخلنا .





/// الدقيقـــة الثــانية عشـــــ 12 ــــــر ///

* إستحـــقــار *

عندمـا نعبس وتمــلئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان 
وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟
تــرد ... أبد بس مـو من مستوانـــا .!​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقة*


/// الدقيـــقة الثــامـنــــ 8 ــــــــه /// 

* أيـــن ؟! *

عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة 
فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة
ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك . 


* إهـــانة *

عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها
فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .

صح يا طونى كلامك مظبوط والموضوع جميل جدا


اشكرك يا طونى

وربنا معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقة*

شكرا لمرورك كاندي ​


----------



## abdoujoe (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقة*

ميرسي بس انا ما بظن 12 دقيقة وبس ممكن اكثر !!!


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقة*

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقة*

ميرسى ليك يا طونى ..........وربنا معاك .


----------



## monlove (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقة*

موضوع جميل


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*


اصعب12 دقيقه 
أصـ ع ـب 12 دقـــيـقـه فــى حــ ي ـاتـك

.
.

‘‘ الدقيقــــة الاولـــ 1 ــــى ‘‘

[ مــأســـاة ]


أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب 

لايعلم ماذا سيـكـون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه . 
‘‘ الدقيقــة الثــانيـــــــ 2 ـــــة ‘‘

[ غبـــاء ]


عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم 

لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .
‘‘ الدقيقـــة الثــالثــــــ 3 ــــــه ‘‘

[ ســُخـط ]


عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق 

لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه .
‘‘ الدقيقــة الــرابــعــــــ 4 ــــة ‘‘

[ غـــرابـــة ]


عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس

إحترامً لك .


‘‘ الدقيـــقة الــخــامســــــ 5 ـــــة ‘‘

[ خيـــانة ]


عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم 

وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت 

وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .
‘‘ الدقيقـــة الســادســـــ 6 ـــــة ‘‘ 

[ فلــســفة ]

عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الإصغاء للغيـر .
‘‘ الدقيــقــة الســـابعـــ 7 ـــــة ‘‘

[ قـــنـــاع ؟! ]


عندمـا ترى فلان يهـلل بقدوم شخص أمـ ....

وقد كانوا معا قبل دقائق معدوده .
‘‘ الدقيـــقة الثــامـنــــ 8 ــــــــه ‘‘

[ أيـــن ؟! ]


عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة 

فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة؟؟

ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك .
‘‘ الدقيـــقة التـــاســعـــــــ 9 ـــــــة ‘‘

[ ألـــم ]


عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار 

وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك .

‘‘ الدقيــقة العـــاشــــــ 10 ـــــــرة ‘‘

[ إهـــانة ]


عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها

فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .

‘‘ الدقيـــقة الحــاديــة عشــــ 11 ـــــــر [ مــزاجيــة >عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت دواخلنا .

‘‘ الدقيقـــة الثــانية عشـــــ 12 ــــــر ‘‘

[ إستحـــقــار ]

عندمـا نعبس وتمــلئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان 

وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟

تــرد ... أبداً ليس من مستوانـــا ​


----------



## robert_nfs (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

mawdoo3 7elw .. thnxxxxxx


----------



## امنت لذلك تكلمت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

شكرا لمروركوا​


----------



## micheal_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع : 
فعلا اكتر حاجة تالم هى الخيانة وخصوصا لما تكون من شخص غير متوقع منه انه يخونك *​


----------



## dede2000 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

موضوع حلو اوى وحقيقى بجد فى كل حاجة
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## men@ elgm@l (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

فعلا  ده اصعب وقت 

 شكرا لك على الافاده 

وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## gigi angel (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

موضوع بجد جميل اوى يا يويو 

مرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  على الموضوع


----------



## fadia2005 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

موضوع بجد جميل جيدا
اصعب 12دقيقه في حياتيالدقيقه السايعه القناع


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

_*ميرسي كتير يا يويو علي الموضوع الجميل ده
وانا في رايي
اصعب حاجه هي الخيانه*_


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 يناير 2008)

*اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*


// الدقيقــــة الاولـــ 1 ــــى /// 

* مــأســـاة *

أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب 

لايعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه . 

/// الدقيقــة الثــانيـــــــ 2 ـــــة ///

* غبـــاء *

عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم 

لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .

/// الدقيقـــة الثــالثــــــ 3 ــــــه ///

* ســُخـط *

عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق 

لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه .

/// الدقيقــة الــرابــعــــــ 4 ــــة ///

* غـــرابـــة *

عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس

إحترامً لك .

/// الدقيـــقة الــخــامســــــ 5 ـــــة ///

* خيـــانة *

عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم 

وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت 

وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .

/// الدقيقـــة الســادســـــ 6 ـــــة /// 

* فلــســفة *

عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الإصغاء للغيـر .

/// الدقيــقــة الســـابعـــ 7 ـــــة ///

* قـــنـــاع ؟! *

عندمـا ترى فلان يهـلل بقدوم شخص أم***

وقد كانوا معا قبل دقائق معدوده .

/// الدقيـــقة الثــامـنــــ 8 ــــــــه /// 

* أيـــن ؟! *

عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة 

فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة؟؟

ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك .

/// الدقيـــقة التـــاســعـــــــ 9 ـــــــة ///

* ألـــم *

عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار 

وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك .

/// الدقيــقة العـــاشــــــ 10 ـــــــرة ///

* إهـــانة *

عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها

فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .

/// الدقيـــقة الحــاديــة عشــــ 11 ـــــــر ///

* مــزاجيــة *

عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت دواخلنا .

/// الدقيقـــة الثــانية عشـــــ 12 ــــــر ///

* إستحـــقــار *

عندمـا نعبس وتمــلئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان 

وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟

تــرد ... أبداً ليس من مستوانـــا . ​

*
منقووول​*


----------



## emy emy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*

/// الدقيقـــة الســادســـــ 6 ـــــة /// 

* فلــســفة *

عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الإصغاء للغيـر 
فعلا ضروري اوي اني اسمع اللي معايا لاني هااحتاج اللي يسمعني
موضوع هايل واسلوب رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*

*يااااااااااااة على جمال الكلام دة 
بجد ممتع 
ربنا يباركك يا مرمر ويذيدك بنعمتة*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*

كلام رائع يا مرمر​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*

بجد يا مرمر كل ال12 دقيقه دولو بيحصلوا كل يوم 
موضوع رائع يا مرمر​


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*

*wowowo very nice words
God bless you​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصعب 12 دقيقه!!!!!*

مرسي يا شباب علي الردود الجميلة دي وربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم ويساعدكم
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وسنة سعيدة عليكم كلكم


----------



## yousteka (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

 أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتي وحياتك​


* الدقيقة الأولى *​_مأساة_​

أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب

لايعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه .

* الدقيقة الثانية *​_غباء_​
عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم

لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .


* الدقيقة الثالثة *
_سخط_​
عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق

لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه .
* الدقيقة الرابعة *
_غرابة_​
عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس

إحترامً لك . 


* الدقيقة الخامسة *
_خيانة_​

عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم

وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت

وهم طاهرون من الخطأ . 


* الدقيقة السادسة *​_فلسفة_​
عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الاصغاء للغيـر .


* الدقيقة السابعة *​_قناع ؟!_​
عندمـا ترى فلان يهـلل بقدوم شخص أمامك

وقد كانوا معا قبل دقائق معدوده .


* الدقيقة الثامنة *​_أين ؟!_​

عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة

فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة

ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك .


* الدقيقة التاسعة *
_السخط_​

عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار

وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك .


* الدقيقة العاشــــــــــــرة *
_أهانة_​

عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها

فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء . 


* الدقيقة الحادية عشـر *​_مزاجية_​

عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت دواخلنا . 


* الدقيقة الثانية عشـــــر *
_أستحقار_​

عندمـا نعبس وتمــلئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان

وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟

تــرد ... أبد بس مـو من مستوانـــا .!



منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

*موشوع جميل جدا" اخت yousteka
تسلم ايديك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

* الدقيقة الخامسة *
_خيانة_


عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم

وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت

وهم طاهرون من الخطأ . 
جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووى يا عسل​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



> عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم
> 
> وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت
> 
> وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .



موضوع جميل وكلام اجمل

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

** الدقيقة العاشــــــــــــرة *
_أهانة_


عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها

فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .



مرسي يوستيكا علي موضوعك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## يوستيكا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

* الدقيقة الخامسة* 

_خيانة_

عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم

وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت

وهم طاهرون من الخطأ . 

مرسي يا قمر تسليم ايديك بجد جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



> * الدقيقة الخامسة *
> _خيانة_
> 
> 
> ...



*لا تعليق دي اصبحت مرض و الاصح ان نقول وباء لا يوجد منه شفاء..*





> * الدقيقة الثالثة *
> _سخط_
> 
> عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق
> ...


*دي في منها كتييييييييير* 

*مرسي على الموضوع الجميل دا 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​







مرسي ليك كتير يا كوكو

وعلى رك وتشجيعك

ربنا معاك يا با شـــــا ويعوض تعب محبتك







​


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



كليمو قال:


> *موشوع جميل جدا" اخت yousteka
> تسلم ايديك
> سلام المسيح​*












مرسي ليك كتير يا كليمو

ولردك وتشجيعك

 ربنا معاك

​


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> * الدقيقة الخامسة *
> _خيانة_
> 
> 
> ...




مرسي ليكي كتيررررررررر يا أحلى كوكي في الدنيا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويقويكي








​


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل وكلام اجمل
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​




مرسي ليكي كتير يا تاسوني كاندي

ربنا معاكي يا قمر

ويخليكي ليا وما يحرمنيش من تشجيعك أبدا








​


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



mikel coco قال:


> ** الدقيقة العاشــــــــــــرة *
> _أهانة_
> 
> 
> ...




مرسي كتير يا مأيكل

ربنا يباركك

ويعوض تعب محبتك​






​


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



يوستيكا قال:


> * الدقيقة الخامسة*
> 
> _خيانة_
> 
> ...




مرسي يا توأمي

ربنا معاكي 

ويبارك تعب محبتك






​


----------



## yousteka (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *لا تعليق دي اصبحت مرض و الاصح ان نقول وباء لا يوجد منه شفاء..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مرسي ليكي كتير ريد روز

بجد مشاركتك مميزة جدا

ربنا معاكي ويعوض تعب محبتك








​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

شكرا يوستيكا
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## vetaa (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

*دقايق كلها اصعب من بعض*
*وبنقابل كتير منها فى حياتنا*

*ميرسى على الموضووع القيم ده*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

انا لو مريت بال12 دقيقه دول اروح اموت احسن


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

جميل قوى الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## loay alkldine (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

_خيانة_

عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم

وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت

وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .
شكرا ع الموضوع yousteka , سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*



> * الدقيقة الثامنة *
> _أين ؟!_
> 
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل رغم كلماته المؤلمه ميرررسى يا يوستيكا وربنا معاكى.​*


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

_مشكوره كتيير على تعبك
حقيقى تسلم ايدك




​_


----------



## totty (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

*موضوع حلو اوووى وكلماته راااااائعه

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*


*ناااايس موضوع*
*ثانكيو*

*



*​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياتك؟*

بجد نصائح جميلة من اخلاق نبيلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

أصعب 12 دقيقة في حياه الانسان ..؟
لكل انسان نقاط ضعفه، والذكي هو من يستطيع التغلب على هذه النقاط ويتحكم بمصيره، ولكن ما هي اصعب 12 دقيقة تواجهه في حياته يا ترى؟


الدقيقة الاولـى:
مــأســـاة : أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب لا يعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله اليه

الدقيقـة الثـانية

غبـــاء: عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكانا يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه

الدقيقة الثـالثه :

ســُخـط :عندما ترى أنسانا ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه

الدقيقة الرابعة :

غـــرابـــة :عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس إحترامًا لك

الدقيقة الخامسة:

خيـــانة :عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت وهم طاهرون من الخطأ

الدقيقة السادسة:

فلــســفة :عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الإصغاء للغيـر

الدقيقة السابعة:

قـــنـــاع: عندما تجد شخصا يهلل بقدوم شخص اخر كان يذم فيه من قليل امامك

الدقيقة الثامنة:

أيـــن: عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة؟ ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب بنفس السؤال

الدقيقة التاسعة:

ألـــم : عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك

الدقيقة العاشرة:

إهـــانة: عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها فهي اصبحت مجرد اغانى تقال بلا حسبان

الدقيقة الحادية عشرة:
مــزاجيــة: عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت رغابتنا

الدقيقة الثانية عشر:
إستحـــقــار: عندمـا نعبس وتمــلأ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟ تــرد: أبداً ليس من مستوانـــا​


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

*شكرا كوكو على الموضوع دقايق صعبة فعلا 
ربنا يبارك ايامك​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

_



قـــنـــاع: عندما تجد شخصا يهلل بقدوم شخص اخر كان يذم فيه من قليل امامك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل موضوعك يا مان
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

ألـــم : عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك

*ميرسى يا كوكو موضوع جميل 
وفعلا دقايق صعبة اوى​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

موضوع جميل كوكو

شكرااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كوكو على الموضوع دقايق صعبة فعلا​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك ايامك*​


ميررررسى على مروورك يا رنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل موضوعك يا مان_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


ميررررسى على مروورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



bent el3dra قال:


> ألـــم : عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك
> 
> *ميرسى يا كوكو موضوع جميل *
> 
> *وفعلا دقايق صعبة اوى*​


ميررررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل كوكو
> 
> شكرااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


ميررررسى على مروورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sosana (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

موضوع جميل اووووووووووي يا كوكو
رتسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

*موضوع جميل كوكو

شكرااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووووووي يا كوكو
> رتسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا سوسنا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل كوكو​*
> 
> *شكرااااا*​
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك *​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا رجعا ليسوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

*



موضوع جميل يا كوكو وكل لحظة اصعب من اللى قبلها
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

*شكرا ياكوكو
علي الموووضوووع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياكوكو​*
> *علي الموووضوووع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

*تسلم ايدك يا كيرو *
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم يا كوكو *
*تسلم ايدك ياباشا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



come with me قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا كيرو *
> 
> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم يا كوكو *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياباشا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرو  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ناوناو (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

غبـــاء: عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكانا يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه
 دقايق أصعب من بعضها ولكن الأصعب أنها من أعز الناس
ربنا يباركك يا كوكو مان


----------



## vemy (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*

شكرااااااااااا يا كوكو باشا على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



ناوناو قال:


> غبـــاء: عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكانا يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه
> دقايق أصعب من بعضها ولكن الأصعب أنها من أعز الناس
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكو مان


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نانو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أصعب 12 دقيقة ..؟*



vemy قال:


> شكرااااااااااا يا كوكو باشا على موضوعك الجميل


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KARL (1 يونيو 2009)

*اصعب 12 دقيقه*

لكل انسان نقاط ضعفه، والذكي هو من يستطيع
التغلب على هذه النقاط ويتحكم بمصيره، ولكن ما
هي اصعب 12 دقيقة تواجهه في حياته يا ترى؟


الدقيقة الاولـى

مــأســـاة : أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على
كتف شخص غريب لا يعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية
الطريق الذي سيوصله اليه.

الدقيقـة الثـانية

غبـــاء: عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكانا يٌلقي عليه
المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم لأنك طيب
وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه.

الدقيقة الثـالثه

ســُخـط : عـنـدمـا ترى أنسانا ظاهره ملتزم
وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق لم ينسى أن البشر لم
يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه.

الدقيقة الرابعة

غـــرابـــة : عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك
ومن لسانك وليس إحترامًا لك.

الدقيقة الخامسة

خيـــانة : عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً
عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم
نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت وهم
طاهرون من الخطأ

الدقيقة السادسة

فلــســفة : عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف
يكون الإصغاء للغيـر.

الدقيقة السابعة

قـــنـــاع: عندما تجد شخصا يهلل بقدوم شخص
اخر كان يذم فيه من قليل امامك.


الدقيقة الثامنة

أيـــن: عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان
يجمعك به من المحبة فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك
العشرة؟ ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي
يجيـب بنفس السؤال.

الدقيقة التاسعة

ألـــم : عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم
وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا
ليبحثوا عنك

الدقيقة العاشرة

إهـــانة: عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان
وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها فهي اصبحت
مجرد اغانى تقال بلا حسبان.

الدقيقة الحادية عشرة

مــزاجيــة: عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا
ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت رغابتنا.

الدقيقة الثانية عشرة


إستحقار : عندمـا نعبس وتمــلأ أعيننا نظرات
غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان وعندما نـُسأل مالذي
بينك وبينــه ؟




+ربنا موجود+
temo​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*

جميل يا كارل
لاكن اسمح لي ان انقله الى المنتدى العام


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*

شكرا على مرورك واهتمامك كليمو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*

موضوع رااااااااائع ​

ميرررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*

_*ميرسي قوي يا كارل كلمات جميلة جدا*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*

*الدقيقة الخامسة

خيـــانة : عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً
عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم
نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت وهم
طاهرون من الخطأ





مشكور يا كارل 
المسيح يحميك​*


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع ​
> 
> ميرررسى ليك على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع

​


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*



k a t y قال:


> _*ميرسي قوي يا كارل كلمات جميلة جدا*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



ميرسى كاتى على الرد والمشاركه
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*



red rose88 قال:


> *الدقيقة الخامسة
> 
> خيـــانة : عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً
> عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم
> ...


 
شكرا ليكى على الرد والمشاركه

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## ماريتا (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*

_موضوع فى منتهى الجمااااااال_
_ميرسى كارل _
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*



karl قال:


> الدقيقة التاسعة​
> ألـــم : عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم
> وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا
> ليبحثوا عنك​
> ...


 

كلامك صحيح بجد دول اصعب 12 دقيقة فعلا ربنا يرحمنا منهم


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*



ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع فى منتهى الجمااااااال_
> _ميرسى كارل _
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​



شكرا مارينا لمرورك وتعليقك الرائع ده
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه*



الملك العقرب قال:


> كلامك صحيح بجد دول اصعب 12 دقيقة فعلا ربنا يرحمنا منهم




شكرا على مرورك نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 مارس 2010)

*اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك*

_الدقيقه الأولى///

* مــأســـاة *

أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب
لايعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه .

/// الدقيقــة الثــانيـــــــ 2 ـــــة ///

* غبـــاء *

عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم
لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .

/// الدقيقـــة الثــالثــــــ 3 ــــــه ///

* ســُخـط *

عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق
لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه .

/// الدقيقــة الــرابــعــــــ 4 ــــة ///

* غـــرابـــة *

عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس
إحترامً لك .

/// الدقيـــقة الــخــامســــــ 5 ـــــة ///

* خيـــانة *

عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم
وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت
وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .

/// الدقيقـــة الســادســـــ 6 ـــــة ///

* فلــســفة *

عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الإصغاء للغيـر .

/// الدقيــقــة الســـابعـــ 7 ـــــة ///

* قـــنـــاع ؟! *

عندمـا ترى فلان يهـلل بقدوم شخص ما***
وقد كانوا معا قبل دقائق معدوده .

/// الدقيـــقة الثــامـنــــ 8 ــــــــه ///

* أيـــن ؟! *

عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة
فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة؟؟
ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك .

/// الدقيـــقة التـــاســعـــــــ 9 ـــــــة ///

* ألـــم *

عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار
وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك .

/// الدقيــقة العـــاشــــــ 10 ـــــــرة ///

* إهـــانة *

عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها
فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .

/// الدقيـــقة الحــاديــة عشــــ 11 ـــــــر ///

* مــزاجيــة *

عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت دواخلنا .

/// الدقيقـــة الثــانية عشـــــ 12 ــــــر ///

* إستحـــقــار *

عندمـا نعبس وتمــلئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان
وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟
تــرد ... أبداً ليس من مستوانـــا
_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك*

فعلا اصعب12 دقيقة 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك*

*






شكرا


للموضوع

الرائع جداا



سلام الرب يسوع
​​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك*

_* غبـــاء *

عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم
لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .

/// الدقيقـــة الثــالثــــــ 3 ــــــه ///

* ســُخـط *

عندما ترى أنسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله أنسان مغتاب ومنافق
لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه
يارب سلام
موضوع رائع وكلام سليم
فعلا اصعب 12دقيقه
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
_


----------



## vetaa (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك*

*كلهم اصعب من بعض
موضوع جميل
*


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك*

*شكرا علي الموضوع المميز 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصعب 12 دقيقه في حياتك؟*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2011)

جميل ميرسي


----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2011)

جميل 

ميرسى للموضوع ​


----------

